# Need help w/ Fluval 305 Filter



## tangy

Not sure but i guess this goes in this section . My Fluval 3065 canister filter has been leaking for the second time. I gotta question for u fluval owners, what do I do when the sides of the filter where the clips are begin leaking water? When left alone, its a little stream but when the filter runs it speeds up and begins to drain the tank slowly, the first time it drained about 5 inches overnight.


----------



## Dave66

How long have you had the filter? Sounds like the rubber O-ring that keeps the filter water-tight is either cracked or broken. The O-ring is easily replaced; many, many online merchants sell Fluval replacement parts.

Dave


----------



## tangy

I knew it had to do something with that. I have been noticing it wobble somewhat when cleaning it. Ill have to have it replaced asap.


----------



## herefishy

Definitely an o-ring problem. Fluvals are notarious o-ring eaters. You might wnat to get a couple to have one as a backup in case the situation arises again. 

Try using vaseline to lubricate the o-ring which will lengthen its life span. This problem also occurs in many other canisters from different manufacturers also. Fluvals just seem to be a little harder on o-rings. I have to replace the rings on my Magnums at least once a year. I made it a part of my yearly maintainance schedule.


----------

